# Can't restore STABLE system



## xy16644 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have an issue with doing a full restore of my server onto another machine. I have done this many times in the past but in July I (stupidly) updated ZFS features on my bootdir and zroot pool. So now I can't do a restore with the RELEASE 10 CD. Some background:

I build the system in January with 10-STABLE. In July I updated my source to the latest version and did a full upgrade (build world etc) and I upgraded my two pools to the latest ZFS features. I also updated the bootcode on the bootdir pool.

Now I am in a bit of a catch 22! When I boot from the 10-RELEASE CD I can't import my pools and the system doesn't boot. I get an error 45 when it fails to boot. Another error I am getting on the second attempt to restore is:

```
ZFS WARNING: unable to attach to ada0p1 cannot import zroot more than one matching pool
import by numeric ID instead
```

I have also tried restoring my system using the 10.1-PRERELEASE CD and that got me a bit further but still no luck.

So how do I restore a 10-STABLE system with all the latest ZFS features enabled on another server? There doesn't seem to be a 10-STABLE ISO to download so is there a secret to doing this? What media should I use when wanting to do a restore like this?


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 4, 2014)

The most recent snapshot images would normally be here:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots

Since 10.1-RELEASE is around the corner, the most recent ISOs are here right now:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/

For future reference, you can find this under https://www.freebsd.org/where.html under "Helping with the next FreeBSD release"

Regarding the message, you seem to have more than one pool using the same name, hence the message about importing by ID.  Try using the latest 10.1-RC1 ISO and running `zpool import` with no pool name.  That should list all the pools it sees.  Then run `zpool import 1234123423423` using the ID of the pool you need to import from the previous command.


----------

